# WPW and Seizures



## Jon (Oct 29, 2006)

So... I've got a call I'm scratching my head over... a teenage male who has been having seizure-like activity for several days/weeks... he was placed on a holter monitor today.

Also, he apparently has a PMH of Wolfe-Parkinsons-White disorder (WPW).

So:

Could WPW be involved in the seizures?
Why would you put someone with seizures on a holter monitor?


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## MMiz (Oct 29, 2006)

Stolen from the internet:



> When there is an extra conduction pathway, the electrical signal may arrive at the heart ventricles too soon. This condition is called Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome, or WPW, and is in a category of electrical abnormalities called pre-excitation syndromes. This is recognized by certain changes on the electrocardiogram, which is a graphical record of the heart's electrical activity. The ECG will show that an extra pathway or shortcut exists from the atria to the ventricles, which helps doctor to diagnose condition. Many people with this syndrome who have symptoms or episodes of tachycardia may have dizziness, chest palpitations, fainting or, rarely, cardiac arrest. Other people with WPW never have tachycardia or some other symptoms, and are surprised when they are diagnosed with Wolf Parkinson White. About 80 percent of people first time notice symptoms between the ages of 11 and 50. People without symptoms usually do not need treatment, although people with episodes of tachycardia can often be treated with medication. However, sometimes such treatment does not work, and patients need to have more tests of their heart's electrical system.


A Holter monitor / 24 hour EKG seems like a good way to diagnose the problem.

*Edit:  *A quick google shows a strong connection between WPW and seizures.


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 31, 2006)

He may be having the SZ activity secondary to a rapid heart rate secondary to an episode with the WPW.

It is interesting to do a little research and find the number 1 reason pateints die from WPW was the treatment they received.

Drugs we usually give to slow conduction throught he AV node for a rapid heart rate can actually potentiate the problem in a person with WPW. Since they have the accessory pathway.......... therefore slowing the AV junction/node would cause the patients heart rate to increase.


----------

